# Leather Craft..Making a Watch Strap



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes I know its Not a "proper" watch but its a nice strap....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got some vintage leather work books that are great for doing "old school" stuff. The person doing the work in that video is no novice.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I tried making a strap a couple of years ago and it isn't as easy as you might think. As expected it turned out a right dogs dinner!


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I've got some vintage leather work books that are great for doing "old school" stuff. The person doing the work in that video is no novice.


 He has an interesting YouTube channel...The quality of his Leather work and attention to detail is right up there..


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow...just wow. I have a friend who is a leather worker and it really is a fantastic skill. One I wish I possessed.


----------

